# Онемение левой ноги и пятки



## Vina1667 (27 Апр 2022)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые врачи ! После операции на позвоночнике 25. 02. 2022 грыжа l5s1 сохранилась онемевшая левая нога (задняя часть бедра, ягодица, пах, икра). Осталась хромота. Слабость стопы, не могу подняться на носочек, онемение и одновременное жжение пятки и внешней стороны стопы). Внутри пятки все стянуто и сама пятка более шершавая и слегка надутая) . Онемевшие 4 и 5й пальцы. Такое состояние с 10.01.2022. Операцию делали в Астане в центре нейрохирургии. Меня зовут Виктория, 54 года. Прошла курс реабилитации, но ничего не меняется. Сейчас принимаю ротодон и актовегин. Это мрт через два месяца после операции.


----------



## La murr (27 Апр 2022)

@Vina1667, Виктория, здравствуйте! 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2022)

Срок восстановления 1 год.
Еще бороться и бороться.
Ротодон принимаете. Болит?
Какой курс реабилитации опишите подробно.


----------



## Vina1667 (27 Апр 2022)

Болит терпимо, адскую боль, когда ногу дергало всю ночь так больно, эта боль неожиданно прошла под утро, а нога онемела. Врачи сказали лучше сделать операцию, грыжа 15 мм секвестр, признаки конского хвоста. Операцию ждала полтора месяца. Боль сохраняется в большей степени ввиде жжения пятки и внешней стороны стопы. В целом, боль сильно не досаждает, терпимая. Досаждает хромота, внутренняя стянутость, как будто деревянный кол забили. Невозможность быстро ходить и какая-то непонятная усталость.                                             Реабилитация: 1. Физио (электростимуляция, лазер на шов, дорсонваль + ударно-волновая терапия (сама попросила). 2. Массаж левой ноги. 3. ЛФК 4. Тренажерный зал 5. Иголки.       
Хотела мануальную терапию, реабилитолог пока не советует. Еще подумываю к Бубновскому.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2022)

Vina1667 написал(а):


> Болит терпимо, адскую боль, когда ногу дергало всю ночь так больно, эта боль неожиданно прошла под утро, а нога онемела. Врачи сказали лучше сделать операцию, грыжа 15 мм секвестр, признаки конского хвоста. Операцию ждала полтора месяца.


Надо было не только ждать, но лечить, но это теперь не важно, важно бороться дальше. 



Vina1667 написал(а):


> Боль сохраняется в большей степени ввиде жжения пятки и внешней стороны стопы.


Нейропатическая боль, для лечения специальные препараты типа Габапентина. Принимаете? 



Vina1667 написал(а):


> В целом, боль сильно не досаждает, терпимая. Досаждает хромота, внутренняя стянутость, как будто деревянный кол забили. Невозможность быстро ходить и какая-то непонятная усталость.


Слабость стопы и дает эти ощущения.
Держатель столпы и фиксатор голеностопа. Обязательно.



Vina1667 написал(а):


> Реабилитация: 1. Физио (электростимуляция,


Надо электростимуляция мышцы и электростимуляцию нерва - постоянно целый год.



Vina1667 написал(а):


> лазер на шов, дорсонваль + ударно-волновая терапия (сама попросила).


Это для шва. Для восстановления нерва и мышцы это не столь важно.



Vina1667 написал(а):


> 2. Массаж левой ноги.


Хорошо, и с перерывами по паре недель весь год.



Vina1667 написал(а):


> 3. ЛФК


Их три должно быть:
- общая для спины
- общая для ноги
- специальная для слабых мышц



Vina1667 написал(а):


> 4. Тренажерный зал


Хорошо.



Vina1667 написал(а):


> 5. Иголки.


Хорошо, а если с электричеством так вообще хорошо.



Vina1667 написал(а):


> Хотела мануальную терапию, реабилитолог пока не советует.


Мануальная терапия ни к восстановлению ноги, ни к операции не имеет отношения, но для профилактики новых обострений - решающее.



Vina1667 написал(а):


> Еще подумываю к Бубновскому.


----------



## Vina1667 (27 Апр 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нейропатическая боль, для лечения специальные препараты типа Габапентина. Принимаете?


Ни разу не назначали. Сегодня на приеме у невролога, получила следующие назначения. Что Вы скажете? И еще в отношении преднизолона, что-то не очень хочется его принимать. 





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надо электростимуляция мышцы и электростимуляцию нерва - постоянно


Это две разные процедуры? Они выполняются только в физиокабинете или дома тоже можно?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Их три должно быть:
> - общая для спины
> - общая для ноги
> - специальная для слабых мышщ


Есть ли такие упражнения на вашем сайте?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2022)

Все решает лечащий врач.
Все назначено правильно.
Если считать причиной боли в ноге  воспаление, то и назначение преднизолона оправдано.
По описанию больше похоже на нейропатические боли.



Vina1667 написал(а):


> Есть ли такие упражнения на вашем сайте?


Их три должно быть:
- общая для спины
*Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*​
9. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*

10.  *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде*

11. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии*

*по 1 недели на каждый период
Потом увеличим *

- общая для ноги
письмо на sfp05@mail.ru дам наш вариант
Дайте ссылку на тему, а то там 10-15 писем и надо понять, что надо.

- специальная для слабых мышц
Тут важно понимать, что и как делать.
Какие мышцы у Вас слабые?


----------



## Vina1667 (27 Апр 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, 
1. Отправила письмо на указанный адрес с ссылкой на тему.
2. Какие мышцы у Вас слабые? - наверное, грамотно не смогу ответить, левая нога. Желание расслабить мышцы внутри левой ягодицы.

Спасибо большое, доктор! Ваши советы помогают и спасают!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2022)

Vina1667 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,
> 1. Отправила письмо на указанный адрес с ссылкой на тему.


Отправил. 



Vina1667 написал(а):


> 2. Какие мышцы у Вас слабые? - наверное, грамотно не смогу ответить, левая нога.


Не так. 
Передняя группа голени или задняя?



Vina1667 написал(а):


> Желание расслабить мышцы внутри левой ягодицы.


Для этот как раз грушевидная гимнастика. 



Vina1667 написал(а):


> Спасибо большое, доктор! Ваши советы помогают и спасают!


----------



## Vina1667 (27 Апр 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Передняя группа голени или задняя?


Задняя


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2022)

Vina1667 написал(а):


> Задняя


Задняя группа мышц какую функции стопы выполняет?
На себя или от себя?


----------



## Vina1667 (28 Апр 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Задняя группа мышц какую функции стопы выполняет?
> На себя или от себя?


Доброе утро, доктор😊 Не могу понять вопроса. Можно варианты ответа?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Апр 2022)

Vina1667 написал(а):


> Можно варианты ответа?


От себя.
Значит гимнастика должна быть с нагрузкой от себя.
Условно - держим  резинку руками и тянем ее стопой от себя - вниз!


----------



## БСМ (22 Ноя 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надо было не только ждать, но лечить, но это теперь не важно, важно бороться дальше.
> 
> 
> Нейропатическая боль, для лечения специальные препараты типа Габапентина. Принимаете?
> ...


@Доктор Ступин, подскажите, пожалуйста, по какому принципу "работают" нейронтин и симбалта?
С лета принимаю, дозировка нейронтина утром 600, в обед 300, вечером 600 мг, симбалту 60 мг один раз в день.
Судя по всему, принимать их долго(, дозировки не минимальные. Хотелось бы понимать, какой вред они приносят моему организму.
Спасибо!


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надо было не только ждать, но лечить, но это теперь не важно, важно бороться дальше.
> 
> 
> Нейропатическая боль, для лечения специальные препараты типа Габапентина. Принимаете?
> ...


@Доктор Ступин, подскажите, пожалуйста, по какому принципу "работают" нейронтин и симбалта? 
С лета принимаю, дозировка нейронтина утром 600, в обед 300, вечером 600 мг, симбалту 60 мг один раз в день.
Судя по всему, принимать их долго(, дозировки не минимальные. Хотелось бы понимать, какой вред они приносят моему организму.
Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2022)

БСМ написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, подскажите, пожалуйста, по какому принципу "работают" нейронтин и симбалта?
> С лета принимаю, дозировка нейронтина утром 600, в обед 300, вечером 600 мг, симбалту 60 мг один раз в день.
> Судя по всему, принимать их долго(, дозировки не минимальные. Хотелось бы понимать, какой вред они приносят моему организму.
> Спасибо!


Принцип - повышение болевого порога, чтобы не чувствовать боль.
Вред минимальнее пользы.


----------



## БСМ (23 Ноя 2022)

Спасибо, Доктор!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, ещё как понять, что дозировки можно уменьшить и/или отменить приём данных препаратов?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2022)

БСМ написал(а):


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, ещё как понять, что дозировки можно уменьшить и/или отменить приём данных препаратов?


Если можете без них обходиться, то и не надо.


----------



## БСМ (23 Ноя 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, боли есть. В настоящее время таблетки принимаю, траумель и комбипилен колю, ЛФК, аппликатор Кузнецова. Дома начала делать электрофорез с карипазимом, в области поясницы аллергия вылезает, на бедре все норм, пришлось прекратить. Значит продолжаем борьбу за жизнь без ограничений и болей.
Спасибо Вам Доктор.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2022)

БСМ написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, боли есть. В настоящее время таблетки принимаю, траумель и комбипилен колю,


Это не от боли. 



БСМ написал(а):


> ЛФК, аппликатор Кузнецова.


И мазь после аппликатора.



БСМ написал(а):


> Дома начала делать электрофорез с карипазимом, в области поясницы аллергия вылезает, на бедре все норм, пришлось прекратить. Значит продолжаем борьбу за жизнь без ограничений и болей.


Правильный принцип.


----------



## БСМ (24 Ноя 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это не от боли.


А от чего, Доктор?

Таблетки (нейротин, симбалта) - увеличивают болевой порог, притупляют боль, чтобы не так остро ее чувствовать, не так остро реагировать
траумель - судя по составу и инструкции, чудо препарат)
мильгамма - тоже по моей теме (дегенеративный стеноз позвоночного канала, нестабильность, радилукопатия, дискогенная грыжа межпозвоночного диска, спондилоартроз, узел Шморля, осложненные протрузии, дистрофический ретролистез, компрессия обеих корешков)



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И мазь после аппликатора.


Да, надо приступать. У Вас нет на рекомендации компрессы "работающие"?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Правильный принцип.


Много терпения, сил, времени, усилий приходится вкладывать, чтобы вернутся к полноценной жизни. Второй год веду усиленную борьбу, и только сейчас начали появляться минимальные улучшения, это придает сил не опускать руки.
Вам огромное спасибо за консультации, за полезные рекомендации, за верный курс!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2022)

БСМ написал(а):


> А от чего, Доктор?
> 
> Таблетки (нейротин, симбалта) - увеличивают болевой порог, притупляют боль, чтобы не так остро ее чувствовать, не так остро реагировать
> траумель - судя по составу и инструкции, чудо препарат)
> мильгамма - тоже по моей теме (дегенеративный стеноз позвоночного канала, нестабильность, радилукопатия, дискогенная грыжа межпозвоночного диска, спондилоартроз, узел Шморля, осложненные протрузии, дистрофический ретролистез, компрессия обеих корешков)


У Вас наспинно?



> В настоящее время таблетки принимаю, траумель и комбипилен колю


И это не от боли.



БСМ написал(а):


> Да, надо приступать. У Вас нет на рекомендации компрессы "работающие"?


? Работающая наша комплексная мазь!



БСМ написал(а):


> Много терпения, сил, времени, усилий приходится вкладывать, чтобы вернутся к полноценной жизни. Второй год веду усиленную борьбу, и только сейчас начали появляться минимальные улучшения, это придает сил не опускать руки.
> Вам огромное спасибо за консультации, за полезные рекомендации, за верный курс!


----------



## БСМ (25 Ноя 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У Вас наспинно?


Сейчас Траумель колю в районе грыж, то есть локально в поясничный отдел. Вообще начинала колоть на всю ногу сверху до низу и в поясничный отдел. Мильгамму стандартно внутримышечно.
Грыжи с L4- S1.
Это если я правильно поняла Ваш вопрос.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И это не от боли.


Не поняла Вас Доктор. 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ? Работающая наша комплексная мазь!


Да, надо приобрести. Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2022)

БСМ написал(а):


> Сейчас Траумель колю в районе грыж, то есть локально в поясничный отдел. Вообще начинала колоть на всю ногу сверху до низу и в поясничный отдел. Мильгамму стандартно внутримышечно.
> Грыжи с L4- S1.
> Это если я правильно поняла Ваш вопрос.


Траумель - гомеопатический препарат для стимуляции собственных защитных сил, при условии если эти силы есть!
Мильгамма - БАД, для компенсации нарушенного обмена веществ,если он есть!



БСМ написал(а):


> Не поняла Вас Доктор.


Это препараты не от боли.
Это препараты - как активаторы обмена веществ.
Неспецифическая помощь организму. 



БСМ написал(а):


> Да, надо приобрести. Спасибо!


Главное соблюсти принцип:
- препарат от воспаления
- препарат для улучшения кровообращения
- препарат для обеспечения глубокого проникновения мази.


----------

